# Small Muzzles



## bails007 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi,

Does anyone know where i can buy really small muzzles? or there was something on here a few weeks ago about something like a muzzel but it just goes over the mouth bit - looks like a bit of material wrapped around mouth.
But i cant find that post - someone uploaded a pic of their dog wearing it!

Im based in the UK but if theres any american websites that ship to UK thats just as good. I cant find nothing that size for Honey!

Pllease help
Sarah


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

Have you looked at cat muzzles? I saw one the other day that was chi sized.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

I've got one for Cookie it's black and it's just like thick material. His mouth is very awkward because he has a bad overbite but it works on him. I can't remember where I got it. Give me a sec and I'll find one for you.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Small-Black-Nylon-Dog-Grooming-Muzzle-12cm-Size-1_W0QQitemZ160341514814QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Pet_Supplies_Dogs?hash=item2555195a3e&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

I got one like that for Cookie as it just clips shut and it's adjustable. I was able to use it on Benny my larger Chi at the time and Cookie by just adjusting the strap.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

There are loads on ebay. Just put in small dog muzzle. They have even smaller ones too. Here is another it's xs:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Small-Black-Nylon-Dog-Grooming-Muzzle-12cm-Size-1_W0QQitemZ160341514814QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Pet_Supplies_Dogs?hash=item2555195a3e&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Why do you need a muzzle?


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Brodysmom said:


> Why do you need a muzzle?


I was wondering that too...

x


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Well I have a muzzle for Cookie for when he goes to the vet and certain things are done, like nail clipping. He actually bit my vet last time and drew blood! He can be very snappy at times as he hates being messed about with. I only use it for things like that nothing else. It goes on, whatever needs to be done is done and it comes straight off. I wouldn't use one for Lola. I'm teaching her to get used to EVERYTHING now at an early age so that she doesn't get snappy.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

MarieUkxx said:


> Well I have a muzzle for Cookie for when he goes to the vet and certain things are done, like nail clipping. He actually bit my vet last time and drew blood! He can be very snappy at times as he hates being messed about with. I only use it for things like that nothing else. It goes on, whatever needs to be done is done and it comes straight off. I wouldn't use one for Lola. I'm teaching her to get used to EVERYTHING now at an early age so that she doesn't get snappy.


Jago has bitten the vet before, the one he didn't like 

Been really good recently, but yes, I can see the benefit of his own muzzle, just in case! Thankfully the vet he didn't like has left, he was a good vet, so quite a shame. Jago likes lady vets really, perhaps because he spends so much time with me, female family and friends? 

Never needed one for Jago (myself is another matter entirely  ) other than that, though he is a bit iffy when I cut his nails 
Thankfully I have good reflexes!

x


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Rosiesmum said:


> Jago has bitten the vet before, the one he didn't like
> 
> Been really good recently, but yes, I can see the benefit of his own muzzle, just in case! Thankfully the vet he didn't like has left, he was a good vet, so quite a shame. Jago likes lady vets really, perhaps because he spends so much time with me, female family and friends?
> 
> ...


Cookie never actually bit his vet until the last time. He's always been snappy with me if I try to do anything and an angel at the vet. But he bit last time and he really sunk what teeth he has left in! The vet actually smacked Cookie really hard after as well! I wasn't there or I probably would have had a right go at him for that. I know Cookie shouldn't have bitten but I don't hit my dogs ever so that wasn't on.

Now I do offer the muzzle just in case, I had him prefessionally groomed and I put it on him for that but they took it off and he was good as gold.


----------



## bails007 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi,

Thanks for the ebay info really appreciate that!

I need to get her a muzzle as she's biting my partners dog and its starting to hurt him, im trying to make her realise as shes not giving up on my commands she cant do this to other dogs!


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

id be worried that dodge would freak wioth a muzzle on and hurt hesself. not that hes ever needed one but sometimes when i play with him he gets tangled in cloth etc he freaks out then


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

When I go to the vet, they put a cat muzzle on my chi. and call her Cujo lol little tiny girl weights 3 pounds and most of her teeth are gone.


----------

